# How do you buy your meat?



## langy96 (Mar 10, 2014)

So I was just wondering how you guys go about it, I get mine from shops but might start buying in bulk at the butchers cause they're generally bigger aswell for cheaper. How do y'all go about it?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

With british pounds. 

Bit of both, whichever has the best deal.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Tesco,Asda, local butcher but he's a dear cvnt


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Get mine from wholesalers.

10kg chicken breast £40


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I (unsurprisingly maybe) use Muscle Food,

(Link in my sig)

Quality far and above what you'll find in the supermarket, and better value.

living where I do (a backwards Derbyshire pit village) we don't have a local butcher worth his salt, there is a guy in "town" but he's a just a meat seller not a butcher and I've been really disappointed with his stuff.

For me MF is the best option out there.


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

MAKRO


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Proteinfoods direct or Musclefood, depending on what offers they have on at the time.

Proteinfoods are cheaper on chicken of that's all you're after.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

proteinfoodsdirect


----------



## Mc145 (Mar 3, 2014)

We have a place called underwoods meat company, absolute bargain for meat


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Proteinfoods direct or Musclefood, depending on what offers they have on at the time.
> 
> Proteinfoods are cheaper on chicken of that's all you're after.


Same as this for me


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Butcher / Makro.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

langy96 said:


> So I was just wondering how you guys go about it, I get mine from shops but might start buying in bulk at the butchers cause they're generally bigger aswell for cheaper. How do y'all go about it?


generally in full camouflage just in case


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I buy a lot of halal chicken form the tesco near me as it's the best quality chicken I've seen from any supermarket (it's butchered and packaged in store) and only £5.50/kg (much cheaper than the manky looking value range from the normal meat aisle).

Other than that I just get what's on offer from whatever supermarket I drive past. Never tend to freeze meat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Musclefood for me.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Musclefood for me.


X2


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Local butcher


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

I am good friends with my local butcher. He does halal meat and at a reasonable price for most. I get it at an extortionate price in all honesty, but that's the nature of buying in bulk and haggling


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

with money


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Proteinfoods direct or Musclefood, depending on what offers they have on at the time.
> 
> Proteinfoods are cheaper on chicken of that's all you're after.





JonnyBoy81 said:


> proteinfoodsdirect


How do you lads the quality of PFD? Got some chicken, steak and turkey coming tomorrow. Was pretty impressed as I only ordered it yday, MF usually 7+days, really fvcks me off!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I take it to the counter and pay cash


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EctoSize said:


> How do you lads the quality of PFD? Got some chicken, steak and turkey coming tomorrow. Was pretty impressed as I only ordered it yday, MF usually 7+days, really fvcks me off!


It's good, i've had their chicken, mince, bacon and gammon and it's all good quality.

Chicken breasts are always a good size with 20-22 per 5kg, i've had about 20kg of their chicken so far.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mc145 said:


> We have a place called underwoods meat company, absolute bargain for meat


How much is chicken (5kg) at underwoods??


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> How do you lads the quality of PFD? Got some chicken, steak and turkey coming tomorrow. Was pretty impressed as I only ordered it yday, MF usually 7+days, really fvcks me off!


quality was good mate.

steaks were lovely.

you should enjoy.

let us know what you think.


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

EctoSize said:


> How do you lads the quality of PFD? Got some chicken, steak and turkey coming tomorrow. Was pretty impressed as I only ordered it yday, MF usually 7+days, really fvcks me off!


+1 for this, musclefoods deliverys are getting further and further apart, not going to be long before we have to order a month in arrears so as soon as u get one bang anothe on just to get the meat in before you run out.

also found that the stock on there popular items is awful, never got any of what i want lol!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

gashead88 said:


> +1 for this, musclefoods deliverys are getting further and further apart, not going to be long before we have to order a month in arrears so as soon as u get one bang anothe on just to get the meat in before you run out.
> 
> also found that the stock on there popular items is awful, never got any of what i want lol!


Ye I've found this with some steak and seasoning, they need to sort it out 9 days was the longest I've had to wait, absolute joke!


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

i put an order on saturday and earlies they had was tomorrow, 6 days when you can get protein on a next day courier...


----------

